# Oh No - Mole Holes !! What do we do?



## Don2222 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello

This year we have had a chipmunk Invasion !!

A couple of weeks ago, I peppered the yard with Merit Grub and Mole Control but it did not stop this big hole dug just in the last day!!

Does anyone know what can be done about these varmints and their holes

People claim it is due to the completion of Rt 111 bypass and the new lane being built on RT 93 from Exit 1 in NH.

The moles and chipmunks homes are being destroyed and they are trying to find new ones!

See pics below! Chipmunk on Stoop acting like he owns this home !!
Bag states Kills Mole Crickets!!


----------



## Later (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgztUzqaL3E&NR=1


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 12, 2011)

Use a rodent smoke bomb from the box stores.  Find all their holes, go out at night and toss a lit smoke bomb down there and cover the holes with stones.  Run the garden hose down the hole after a bit to be double sure. 

Pellet gun if you are not near any neighbors.

I have two woodchuck holes with an eviction date (or should I say execution date) coming up real soon.  They have decimated my flower beds.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 12, 2011)

-Retired Guy - That Rodenator was awesome.  Add a little fuel to the mix for a real show.


----------



## fossil (Jul 12, 2011)

I like chipmunks.  Moles...eh, not so much.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 12, 2011)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgztUzqaL3E&NR=1



That's cool!


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 12, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Use a rodent smoke bomb from the box stores.  Find all their holes, go out at night and toss a lit smoke bomb down there and cover the holes with stones.  Run the garden hose down the hole after a bit to be double sure.
> 
> Pellet gun if you are not near any neighbors.
> 
> I have two woodchuck holes with an eviction date (or should I say execution date) coming up real soon.  They have decimated my flower beds.



Thanks, that is much better instructions than on the package!! 

I just found a couple reviews on how effective these are on Amazon. Not so good - automotive Road Flares work better !
http://www.amazon.com/Revenge-Roden...iewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Hi, You are nearly better off buying smaoke bombs at local stores, they are cheaper. These DID NOT burn as long a time needed to remove pests, they burned only 10-15 seconds. I do not think I would buy these again, but it was worth a try. Please learn from my mistakes/mis-steps.
I did use an old type road flare (10 minutes burn time) that did solve my troubles, you can find these at hardware stores. GOOD LUCK with your pests. 

Save your money. I received my Revenge Smoke Bombs today and after reading the instructions I went out in the yard in order to try them out. After clearing a good mole hole the first two bombs fizzled after the fuse ignited the body and the third bomb did produce a little smoke but not near enough to fill a mole burrow.I may try another smoke product, however if they do not work, I will go back to gassing Moles with an adapter to my push lawn mower exhaust in order to gas the moles that I have had much success with in the past but is considerably more time consuming.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jul 12, 2011)

Road flare are cheaper and burn longer. The gas they put out is very similar to those other sticks.


----------



## JustWood (Jul 13, 2011)

You guys are workin too hard!
5 gallon bucket half filled with water
Hand full of sunflower birdseed thrown in water. 
3 foot board for runway to top of bucket.
Place where you see them most and 4getaboutit.
Don't hire a lifegaurd!

Sidenote : If you have a birdfeeder, empty it till done trapping.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 13, 2011)

XactLEE said:
			
		

> You guys are workin too hard!
> 5 gallon bucket half filled with water
> Hand full of sunflower birdseed thrown in water.
> 3 foot board for runway to top of bucket.
> ...



Wow, that sounds easy.

Here is a vid that explains just a precise mixture of 2% propane and 98% oxygen in the hole and then a spark to ignite!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=looijsJkqtc&NR=1

See pic of Dead Mole in Jar Below !!


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 13, 2011)

XactLEE said:
			
		

> You guys are workin too hard!
> 5 gallon bucket half filled with water
> Hand full of sunflower birdseed thrown in water.
> 3 foot board for runway to top of bucket.
> ...



We had something similar we set out at our hunting camp for mice thru the winter, only we had to use antifreeze instead of water. It was actually pretty effective.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 13, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Use a rodent smoke bomb from the box stores.  Find all their holes, go out at night and toss a lit smoke bomb down there and cover the holes with stones.  Run the garden hose down the hole after a bit to be double sure.
> 
> Pellet gun if you are not near any neighbors.
> 
> I have two woodchuck holes with an eviction date (or should I say execution date) coming up real soon.  They have decimated my flower beds.



Hi fishingpol

*Does it matter which end goes in the hole first? The top fuse end or bottom end?*


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 13, 2011)

Fuse end down.  Smoke comes out that end.  I usually let the wick burn down until smoke comes out before putting it down the hole. I also duct tape it to a long stick for woodchuck holes to get it way down in the hole.  I'm not sure how deep chipmunk holes are.

I like the five gallon bucket set up, except I'd rather they go as quick as possible than swimming around for a while to they give out.  It just isn't for me.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jul 13, 2011)

XactLEE said:
			
		

> You guys are workin too hard!
> 5 gallon bucket half filled with water
> Hand full of sunflower birdseed thrown in water.
> 3 foot board for runway to top of bucket.
> ...



Hmm.. I wonder if this would work for the racoons under my deck?


----------



## JustWood (Jul 13, 2011)

HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> XactLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a larger scale like a 90 gallon juice barrel . Yes.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 13, 2011)

XactLEE said:
			
		

> HeatsTwice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



15 years in the lawn and tree shurb buzz....If it works its MONEY! (RETIRED)


----------



## jimbom (Jul 13, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> This year we have had a chipmunk Invasion !!
> 
> ...


It is easy.  You just stuff up their little holes.  The problem is getting someone to hold their little legs.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 13, 2011)

A guy at work just got about 15 of them with a hav a hart trap.  The hav a hart feature wasn't really applicable, since a 5 gallon of bucket was ultimately involved.  I forgot what he used as bait, but peanut butter and peanuts were involved.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 13, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Fuse end down.  Smoke comes out that end.  I usually let the wick burn down until smoke comes out before putting it down the hole. I also duct tape it to a long stick for woodchuck holes to get it way down in the hole.  I'm not sure how deep chipmunk holes are.
> 
> I like the five gallon bucket set up, except I'd rather they go as quick as possible than swimming around for a while to they give out.  It just isn't for me.



Hi fishingpol

Thanks for the info.

*Is there a time of day or night that works better than other times??*

Here is a good smoke bomb video !!


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello

More videos on Mole Killing! Don't you luv that sulfer smell !!

This uses automotive Road Flares where the lady says and I quote "Die little MFers"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b462AUFpKVA&NR=1


This starts off with him saying "not many good ways"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKDDSb5FzIY&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 13, 2011)

*Is there a time of day or night that works better than other times??*

Right before dark so you can see what you are doing, but the chipmunks should be in the hole for the night.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 13, 2011)

I like chipmunks . . . moles I can live with.

Sadly for the chipmunks, my cats love them even more than me.

And sadly for the moles, while I can live with them my cats apparently have a problem with them living near by.


----------



## billb3 (Jul 13, 2011)

I like chipmunks too, in the clutches  of a hawk's feet.

I've caught them in the havahart with no bait - they're just naturally inquisitive.


----------



## Czech (Jul 13, 2011)

Moles=traps or talprid.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello

Well I used 2 smoke bombs on those 2 holes near the house. Also the 36 lbs of Grub killer is killing off their food supply.

Hopefully that should do it. If not I will try the road flares.

Thanks Everyone for all your information!


----------



## lukem (Jul 13, 2011)

My dog keeps the moles away.  Had a cat once that went after them too.

Those traps that shoot spikes into the ground are junk.


----------



## Panhandler (Jul 13, 2011)

One Word. Carl Spackler!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUyyMrloAXk


----------



## mayhem (Jul 13, 2011)

PLug up as many exit holes as you can, run a hose from the tailpipe of your car down the one remaining hole and run the car for awhile.

Even more interesting if you run a can of seafoam though the vacuum lines shortly before you do this.


----------



## lukem (Jul 13, 2011)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> One Word. Carl Spackler!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUyyMrloAXk



That's two words.


----------



## Panhandler (Jul 13, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Panhandler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carl doesn't know that.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 13, 2011)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute!

Well, I just did my neighbors lawn.

3 big holes so I got the automotive road flares !! They work the best for big holes because they put out alot of smoke.

Cost $5.99 for 3 big long flares.

The Home Depot 4 gassers I bought for $5.96,   one was a DUD !!

So the Autozone road flares are the way to go   See pic below:


----------



## Czech (Jul 15, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Well I used 2 smoke bombs on those 2 holes near the house. Also the 36 lbs of Grub killer is killing off their food supply.
> 
> ...



Problem is, they don't eat grubs, marketing at it's finest. 98% of their diet is earth worms, and you don't want to kill those. Traps, man, traps!


----------

